# Enlever après utilisation



## fdq32

Bonjour à tous,

Après plusieurs recherches avec différentes traductions, je me permets de poser la question sur ce forum :
Comment traduiriez-vous : "retirer après utilisation dédiée" ? 

Pour faciliter la traduction je précise le contexte : il s'agit d'un recommandation de sécurité qui demande à l'utilisateur d'enlever un appareil de son support.

Merci d'avance !
Flo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## fdq32

Peut-etre : "Togliere dopo uso dedicato" ?
Qu'en penses tu ?
Merci


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dipende da come il dispositivo è collegato..
Se è agganciato, allora "Sganciare" oppure "smontare".

Avez-vous une photo de l'appareil?


----------



## fdq32

C'est un plaque metallique vissée.
J'avais en tête quelques chose du type : Donc tout simplement "enlever, ou retirer".

Et j'ai pas de photo à dispo, désolé.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se è avvitata, allora "rimuovere" è corretto.


----------

